# Ranitomeya imitator?



## llamafish (Aug 19, 2008)

I was just wondering what morphs people own and are breeding

I currenty breeding Nominal/green, jerebos and Yurimaguensis (easy to say....)

My Jerebos are by far the most shy of the species, make me wonder if there copy the fants to much









Does anyone breed anything more exotic or less common morphs?


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

I've got two pairs of the banded imitators. No eggs as of yet(only
Just mature) however lots of calling ...


----------



## llamafish (Aug 19, 2008)

Is that Chatuza or intermedius? - 










chaztua btw


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

Tbh not sure as these were purchased as summersi only found out they were imitators when they started calling..They must be the other ones as they are different from your image.


----------



## llamafish (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah it can be awkward one - do there have 2 black spots on the nose?


----------



## llamafish (Aug 19, 2008)

R. imitator 'Banded'

If you look at the 3rd image it compares the two - i cant tell from that angle :S


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

These have clean solid bands I'll post some pics when I finish work..


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi,

I'm breeding,

Chazuta
Nominal
Tarapoto
Varadero
Yumbatos

I have a 2.1 trio of Baja Huallaga but nothing yet. All are UE stock.

Cheers


----------



## llamafish (Aug 19, 2008)

frogfreak said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm breeding,
> 
> ...


I got quiet excited until I noted you was in Canada! It is Jerebos not Varadero btw 

Is Baja similar to Yumbatos (ie copying a vent morph?)


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

llamafish said:


> I got quiet excited until I noted you was in Canada! It is Jerebos not Varadero btw
> 
> Is Baja similar to Yumbatos (ie copying a vent morph?)


LOL They're called Varadero in North America. I'd never heard of Jerebos until I starting looking around on some UK sites. I was wondering what they were... :blush: A beautiful frog!

Ranitomeya imitator | Understory Enterprises

I don't know about that to be honest. I don't_ think_ so.

Cheers


----------



## llamafish (Aug 19, 2008)

Imitators are my favorite frogs - active, easy to keep and easier to breed.

That is a nice looking frog, a lot cleaner looking morph than my 'Yurimaguensis


----------



## zoe/jason (Jan 29, 2012)

*intermedius*

hi mark they are intermedius do you have any zoe/jason


----------

